# No Wiggo on TDF



## Peteaud (31 May 2013)

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17546_8744262,00.html

*Sir Bradley Wiggins has been ruled out of selection for the Tour de France due to an ongoing knee condition.*

That sorts that out then!


----------



## addictfreak (31 May 2013)

Well no friction between him and Froome now.


----------



## hammerddh (31 May 2013)

Always on the cards.
The cynic in me says he didn't want to be carrying bottles for Froome


----------



## Peteaud (31 May 2013)

hammerddh said:


> Alway's on the cards.
> The cynic in me says he didn't want to be carrying bottles for Froom


 

Same here tbh.


----------



## jdtate101 (31 May 2013)

Just seen that too. Obviously a blow for Brad, but now at least there won't be a circus about the team leader...it's froome all the way and all the riders and management can get behind him without the distraction of the media questions...


----------



## Basil.B (31 May 2013)

What a swizz, I was looking forward to the Sky battle!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 May 2013)

hammerddh said:


> Alway's on the cards.
> The cynic in me says he didn't want to be carrying bottles for Froom


 
Me too,last year was his year,this year his heart does not seem to be in it,I always pull the injury card when I dont want to commute to work by bike


----------



## avsd (31 May 2013)

Now now a sore knee is a sore knee. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink


----------



## DooDah (31 May 2013)

Basil.B said:


> What a swizz, I was looking forward to the Sky battle!


 
Me too, but I always thought that Froome would win hands down TBH


----------



## Hip Priest (31 May 2013)

It's a shame. I was hoping for a Hinault & LeMond style battle. I find Froome quite difficult to warm to, but I expect him to win.


----------



## dragon72 (31 May 2013)

FFS Brad. On yer bike.
Tyler Hamilton rode with a broken collarbone. Johnny Hoogerland rode with an ar$e slashed-up by barbed wire.
MTFU!


----------



## yello (31 May 2013)

I don't doubt he is carrying an injury. I also think he hasn't the motivation.

I suspect Sky, with its 'marginal gains', know who the stronger rider is at the moment. They want wins for the team. Last year was about Wiggins but the times they have a changed.


----------



## Basil.B (31 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> It's a shame. I was hoping for a Hinault & LeMond style battle. I find Froome quite difficult to warm to, but I expect him to win.


I don't think Froome will win the TDF myself.


----------



## bicyclos (31 May 2013)

dragon72 said:


> FFS Brad. On yer bike.
> Tyler Hamilton rode with a broken collarbone.


 
But Tyler Hamilton was high as a kite.........


----------



## montage (31 May 2013)

dragon72 said:


> FFS Brad. On yer bike.
> Tyler Hamilton rode with a broken collarbone. Johnny Hoogerland rode with an ar$e slashed-up by barbed wire.
> MTFU!


 

Hoogerland cried like a gurl after though


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2013)

Wonder what Mrs Froome will Tweet about it ???


----------



## Rob3rt (31 May 2013)

This news won't detract from my enjoyment of the tour.



montage said:


> Hoogerland cried like a gurl after though


 

He earned it


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2013)

Not surprised. After his retirement from the Giro, I expected it. His mi.nd is not on it. I think the media pressure got to him


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 May 2013)

We all seen this coming. We all asked if he could ride under Froome. Wiggins is the defending champ and is a proud individual. Maybe the sceptic in me but i don't personally believe that he has suffered from virus/flue at Giro and now has knee trouble which rules him out of the Tour. I think the Giro illness was genuine but worsened sorely by the lack of confidence and weather.

For me Wiggins/Sky have answered the leadership problem by removing Wiggins from the equation. I also think this will suit Wiggins better than an on form Froome putting serious time into him in the mountains. Sadly i think Wiggins form and condition are far from peak regardless of his claims of wattage etc. 
​


----------



## kedab (31 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> We all seen this coming. I think the Giro illness was genuine but worsened sorely by the lack of confidence and weather.
> For me Wiggins/Sky have answered the leadership problem by removing Wiggins from the equation.
> ​


so that's TdeF sorted Pedro, now, let's talk about who's going to win the veulta - i'm going for wiggo cos his climbing has impro....oh hang on, wrong race.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 May 2013)

kedab said:


> so that's TdeF sorted Pedro, now, let's talk about who's going to win the veulta - i'm going for wiggo cos his climbing has impro....oh hang on, wrong race.


I actually think Armstrong for the Vuelta. Clean as a whistle. New sponsor - "Mr Sheen" for all the jobs you hate. 

On a serious note i am putting my bucks on Nibali. A fool wouldn't.


----------



## kedab (31 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I actually think Armstrong for the Vuelta. Clean as a whistle. New sponsor - "Mr Sheen" for all the jobs you hate.
> 
> On a serious note i am putting my bucks on Nibali. A fool wouldn't.


i'm quite intrigued now that the whole froomedog/wiggo issue has been settled by wiggo wimping out  - i reckon Berti is a good shout for TdeF and you know what...do you Pedro, do you know what? Cuddles for the Vuelta. Yeh...then again what do i know, i just love the underdog...Berti for the tour, Nibbles for the vuelta.


----------



## Hip Priest (31 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> On a serious note i am putting my bucks on Nibali. A fool wouldn't.


 

I put money on him for the Giro


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Jun 2013)

I hear Poland is nice in July.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I hear Poland is nice in July.


Surely not? Full of polish no? Or maybe it's not actually.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2013)

Of course there is a remote possibility that he's got tendonitis and can't train properly, and all the amateur psychologists on here are talking out of their arses.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Of course there is a remote possibility that he's got tendonitis and can't train properly, and all the amateur psychologists on here are talking out of their arses.



This is the Internet rich, let's not let facts or logic scupper misinformed speculation.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is the Internet rich, let's not let facts or logic scupper misinformed speculation.


This is the same forum that speculates the entire peloton are dopers, cheats, liars and criminals right? 



rich p said:


> Of course there is a remote possibility that he's got tendonitis and can't train properly, and all the amateur psychologists on here are talking out of their arses.


 
Could be Rich, could be. Or it could be easier to tell the public/press that instead of another less popular story. Who knows?


----------



## redcard (1 Jun 2013)

"Wiggo leaves Team Sky".

It's coming.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> "Wiggo leaves Team Sky".
> 
> It's coming.


In order to stir the pot one must speculate further!

Where is he likely to be going? Team UK youth? 
​


----------



## redcard (1 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> In order to stir the pot one must speculate further!
> 
> Where is he likely to be going? Team UK youth?
> ​



We won't see him the rest of the season then he'll quietly retire.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> We won't see him the rest of the season then he'll quietly retire.


and become a commentator alongside Liggett?


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> "Wiggo leaves Team Sky".
> 
> It's coming.


 

I can see sky and wiggo parting end of the year.

New challenges blah blah


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2013)

He's one rider out of a 180, I'm disappointed he won't be defending his title, always thought it was a strange old decision anyway, not to, that is and go for the Giro, which he described as pure hell.

In the meantime.....Is Froome as Canny as Beefy Bert or will he choke when the steaks are high. Can Cav grapple Greipel in the sprints and sail past Sagan to the Green. Will Voeckler bite his tongue off in a crash, can Geraint Thomas (if chosen), stay on his bike, all this and more, await us and we even get some clues in the upcoming Crit and Tour de Suise.

Unlcky Brad but we'll see you at the end of the season...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> He's one rider out of a 180, I'm disappointed he won't be defending his title, always thought it was a strange old decision anyway, not to, that is and go for the Giro, which he described as pure hell.
> 
> In the meantime.....Is Froome as Canny as Beefy Bert or will he choke when the steaks are high. Can Cav grapple Greipel in the sprints and sail past Sagan to the Green. Will Voeckler bite his tongue off in a crash, can Geraint Thomas (if chosen), stay on his bike, all this and more, await us and we even get some clues in the upcoming Crit and Tour de Suise.
> 
> Unlcky Brad but we'll see you at the end of the season...


All good questions! Though i am inclined to think that the Green will be going to a hybrid sprint come climbing machine named Sagan. The reason i say this is there are just too many so called sprint stages with reasonable climbs between the start and the finish. Cav and Greipel will struggle over such terrain. This Tour is not one for the sprinters imo. 

Sagan for Green for me. Whilst i am here i will pick Froome for the GC and Quintana for the mountains. Young rider to Betancour. 

I might not put any money on that though..............


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2013)

"when the steaks are high" - ha ha, I like that!


----------



## Zofo (1 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Surely not? Full of polish no? Or maybe it's not actually.


 
Nah, they're all in Lincolnshire


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jun 2013)

Brad was pretty unwell in the Giro, and that dragged him down. For those who may not know, training at a level to prepare for a GT with tendonitis is not a clever move, and active rest plus a lot of treatment is a route to recovery. What you don't do is risk a career for the sake of a race, however important it might be.
Starting a GT as a podium prospect in less than 100% condition will overstress old injuries, and so it goes on, back to overstress injury, a couple of wet days, leaving the race, fingers pointing. Not good.
BW and Sky have made the correct decision. Later in the year or in 2014 - when the TdF starts in UK - should be a different story. Meanwhile I just wish Brad all the best for a full recovery to top form, howvere long that might take.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

100% agree that if Wiggo has tendonitis then Sky and BW have made the only and correct decision. No one in their right mind should question that. 
The question i think that people are/were asking is wether it is the genuine reason for Wiggo's departure from the Tour. 
The only people that know that just now are Sky and Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Jun 2013)

We had sky news on tv last night at lunchtime and the reporter described Wiggins not riding the TdF as a 'failure'. Maybe a bit harsh coming from his own sponsor. That'll no do his confidence any good at a'


----------



## tug benson (1 Jun 2013)

If wiggins does have tendonitis all his talk beofre the Giro was a load of shoot and he was telling lies to the fans, also if he did have that i doubt sky would have made him number 1 in the Giro...I don`t belive he injured


----------



## Milzy (1 Jun 2013)

Some really dumb comments on here. He hasn't been picked because he hasn't been able to train. Plus he bottles it on the downs. I don't see what the fuss is about. Now Froome can have his chance without leaving team sky. Nothing is worse than Cadel Evens chin.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2013)

I think Andy Shleck might make a come back. He has been very quiet in the last few months to take media pressure off him . I think he will come good in the mountains and surprised a few.


----------



## redcard (1 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Some really dumb comments on here. He hasn't been picked because he hasn't been able to train. Plus he bottles it on the downs. I don't see what the fuss is about. Now Broom can have his chance without leaving team sky. Nothing is worse than Cadel Evens chin.



It's 'Evans', genius.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Some really dumb comments on here. He hasn't been picked because he hasn't been able to train. Plus he bottles it on the downs. I don't see what the fuss is about. Now Broom can have his chance without leaving team sky. Nothing is worse than Cadel Evens chin.


 

Is this post akin to a self fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## bobcat (1 Jun 2013)

Sky, too many "stars" not enough " water carriers"!


----------



## Slaav (1 Jun 2013)

bobcat said:


> Sky, too many "stars" not enough " water carriers"!


 
Cav carried a lot of water bottles last year!


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Jun 2013)

Slaav said:


> Cav carried a lot of water bottles last year!


 
Didn't Wiggo do his turns too?


----------



## Slaav (1 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Didn't Wiggo do his turns too?


 
You are indeed correct - he did! Several times....


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2013)

@Milzy - there's an easy way around this. Click on someone's profile and on the top right are two buttons; 'Ignore' and 'Follow'. Click the 'Ignore' and you'll not see their posts again.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Some really dumb comments on here. He hasn't been picked because he hasn't been able to train. Plus he bottles it on the downs. I don't see what the fuss is about. Now Broom can have his chance without leaving team sky. Nothing is worse than Cadel Evens chin.


In fairness Milzy it's not like this post is without some malice. Just like you though, people have their right to an opinion - like it or not.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jun 2013)

gavroche said:


> I think Andy Shleck might make a come back. He has been very quiet in the last few months to take media pressure off him . I think he will come good in the mountains and surprised a few.


Sarcasm or too much alcohol tonight?


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sarcasm or too much alcohol tonight?


 Just an honest opinion.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Jun 2013)

Some interesting comments from Brian SMith on twitter tonight #noBS


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2013)

gavroche said:


> Just an honest opinion.


I actually hope you are right as he would add a less predictable threat. I personally think he hasn't the form or the mindset just now to compete with the top. We will see.


----------



## redcard (2 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I actually hope you are right as he would add a less predictable threat. I personally think he hasn't the form or the mindset just now to compete with the top. We will see.



There were a few moments in the Spring where he didn't look completely shoot. Not much I know, but it was progress from "and Schleck is off the back again!".


----------



## Milzy (2 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> In fairness Milzy it's not like this post is without some malice. Just like you though, people have their right to an opinion - like it or not.


 
Yeah but to be fair I was just only joking about 'Mr.Evans'.

It seems to me that senior members can get away with insulting new members at their own leisure. What a Bawbag.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> There were a few moments in the Spring where he didn't look completely s***. Not much I know, but it was progress from "and Schleck is off the back again!".


Yes, Schleck seemed to be riding himself steadily into form. I don't have any idea what he's capable of this year but he's definitely more on the way back than on the way out IME.


----------



## redcard (2 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Yeah but to be fair I was just only joking about 'Mr.Evans'.
> 
> It seems to me that senior members can get away with insulting new members at their own leisure. What a Bawbag.



By its alright for some lout to insult the opinions of regular posters when they themselves can't even spell a TDF winner's name correctly?


----------



## Milzy (2 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> By its alright for some lout to insult the opinions of regular posters when they themselves can't even spell a TDF winner's name correctly?


 
I'm not used to using touch screen phones that's all. I should know as I had a Welsh teacher who was a Mr.Evans. A thousand apologies. Why don't you pull your head out of your bottom & relax to some Swedish punk rock music? Then we'll all be happy.


----------



## Shaun (2 Jun 2013)

Please stop the personal tit-for-tat and get back to discussing the topic at hand.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## montage (2 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Please stop the personal tit-for-tat and get back to discussing the topic at hand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun


 

First warning... that's a yellow card!


----------



## montage (2 Jun 2013)

Brad will never leave Team Sky, he'll retire there


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Brad will never leave Team Sky, he'll retire there


I'd think so. Unless another british team sprang up from the ground. Unlikely.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Jun 2013)

It's all irrelevant, Danny Boy will show 'em all what's for.



_Oh Daaaaaanneeee Bo_....sorry.


----------



## jifdave (2 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Brad will never leave Team Sky, he'll retire there


 
No ones gonna pay him as much and no team will ride for him like sky....

Hes kinda stuck by his style


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jun 2013)

When does his contract expire?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> There were a few moments in the Spring where he didn't look completely s***. Not much I know, but it was progress from "and Schleck is off the back again!".





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, Schleck seemed to be riding himself steadily into form. I don't have any idea what he's capable of this year but he's definitely more on the way back than on the way out IME.


Maybe, but i think that we are so used to seeing him perform terribly that any improvement is taken as a good sign. IMO he's miles away from contesting the top 10 @ TDF. If he gets a stage win i will ride my bike without the saddle for a week. I feel reasonably safe in the assumption that i will be able to sit down just fine after the TDF.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Maybe, but i think that we are so used to seeing him perform terribly that any improvement is taken as a good sign. IMO he's miles away from contesting the top 10 @ TDF. If he gets a stage win i will ride my bike without the saddle for a week. I feel reasonably safe in the assumption that i will be able to sit down just fine after the TDF.


I shall bookmark this comment and perhaps will be heading over to Errol with a camera later in the summer.


----------



## Chris Norton (2 Jun 2013)

I think there is talk of Wiggo going for the world champs to get the rainbow jersey in the TT. Knee should be sorted out by then. I thought he may go for the Vuelta first though.

Agree with Sagen for the green, white is Betancour (who really impressed me), Nibali for the GC and Contador for the mountains. Sky will pack the top 10 and get the team competition that no-one ever seems to discuss. 

And there will be 3 positive doping incidences.

Bring it on.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> I think there is talk of Wiggo going for the world champs to get the rainbow jersey in the TT. Knee should be sorted out by then. I thought he may go for the Vuelta first though.
> 
> Agree with Sagen for the green, white is Betancour (who really impressed me), Nibali for the GC and Contador for the mountains. Sky will pack the top 10 and get the team competition that no-one ever seems to discuss.
> 
> ...


 
As long as you're sure i'll be off down the bookies tomorrow.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Maybe, but i think that we are so used to seeing him perform terribly that any improvement is taken as a good sign. IMO he's miles away from contesting the top 10 @ TDF. If he gets a stage win i will ride my bike without the saddle for a week. I feel reasonably safe in the assumption that i will be able to sit down just fine after the TDF.


 

As if you ever ride in the saddle!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> I think there is talk of Wiggo going for the world champs to get the rainbow jersey in the TT. Knee should be sorted out by then. I thought he may go for the Vuelta first though.
> 
> Agree with Sagen for the green, white is Betancour (who really impressed me), Nibali for the GC and Contador for the mountains. Sky will pack the top 10 and get the team competition that no-one ever seems to discuss.
> 
> ...


Nibali not riding TDF i am afraid. So it's more likely Froome or Contador for GC..................Or Andy Schleck


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2013)

Wiggins needs to get his head together. If he can do that, there's not reason why he can't come back, focus and win a few things. It's not as if he needs to prove anything whatever some of the armchair internet critics may think.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jun 2013)

Wouldn't like to see him go the way of Cadel Evans. No offence intended to Evans but he has won a Tour and now hovers about podium places, sometimes, but mostly falls short of the year when he was the winner of the greatest race on earth.
As good as Evans still is, i find him always short of his "once" best self. It would be horrible to see Wiggins suffer the same fate. Even though Evans has had a more successful road race career than Wiggins, i expected Wiggins to continue his winning ways for several years to come and become one of cycling's greats.
​


----------



## redcard (2 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ....It's not as if he needs to prove anything whatever some of the armchair internet critics may think.



It's funny how that term is used by armchair Internet critics to disparage other armchair Internet critics when something is said that they don't like!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2013)

redcard said:


> It's funny how that term is used by armchair Internet critics to disparage other armchair Internet critics when something is said that they don't like!


 
I cycle and have raced. And I don't even own an armchair. But thanks.


----------



## VamP (3 Jun 2013)

I have an armchair. But I never use it.


----------



## thom (3 Jun 2013)

Peteaud said:


> When does his contract expire?


I thought he was on a rolling contract ?


----------



## thom (3 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Steve Peters needs to get Wiggins' head together.


ftfy


----------



## The Couch (3 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I cycle and have raced. And I don't even own an armchair. But thanks.


 
You should really think about getting an armchair.... it's THE best place to put criticism on the internet from out. 

... in fact - as all the best great (cycling) internetcritics - you should also get a white cat, to complete the Bond-villain and get even more inspired to post devil-ish trash


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2013)

I read elsewhere that Christian Knees is hopeful that his wiggins will recover fully soon.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2013)

His contract is up in 2014 and if you want a good insight into the internal politics of Sky and Wiggins mental state, Richard Moore is pretty good. Unfortunately he seems to write a lot for the Daily Mail but if you can bring yourself to look, his insights are pretty good. He also wrote the excellent "In Search Of Robert Millar" and "Slaying the Badger..."


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I read elsewhere that Christian Knees is hopeful that his wiggins will recover fully soon.


Agnostic Elbows ready for the sprints ...


----------



## Hont (3 Jun 2013)

Robert Millar has entered the fray...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/ro...und-the-honeymoon-is-over-for-sky-and-wiggins

Not sure I buy a lot of what he's saying. "...some sources close to..." [para 3] is a facile tag to give credence to your opinions but could mean anything from a Journo who Brad doesn't blank to the man himself. "Apparently..." [para 7] is a lot less authoritative. Until Brad's next book, everything is pretty much speculation but, hey, what would we do around here if we weren't allowed to speculate. 

I look forward to Robert's blog entry after the tour authoritatively explaining why things happened in a completely different way to his predictions, though.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2013)

Millar is repeating what others are rumouring. There's probably a grain of truth in it, especially about Wiggins missing Yates and Sutton and struggling with motivation and angst but I'm not really buying the rest.


----------



## thom (3 Jun 2013)

Hont said:


> what would we do around here if we weren't allowed to speculate.


Go cycling ?


----------



## Chromatic (3 Jun 2013)

thom said:


> Go cycling ?


That is a bit radical, isn't it?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Millar is repeating what others are rumouring. There's probably a grain of truth in it, especially about Wiggins missing Yates and Sutton and struggling with motivation and angst but I'm not really buying the rest.


Millar and Brian Smith seem to be reading from the same book though, so I think there is more to it than simple rumour or speculation. Neither has anything to gain or lose by saying what they see/hear.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Millar and Brian Smith seem to be reading from the same book though, so I think there is more to it than simple rumoir or speculation. Neither has anything to gain pr lose by saying what they see/hear.


Except they both make a living on commenting on cycling. If we believe all they're saying it points to Brailsford and Froome having some fairly Machiavellian traits, personally I don't buy that, hard nosed yes, underhand no, so some speculation and embellishment is going on.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Jun 2013)

Wasn't Millar's best piece by a long shot IMHO.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jun 2013)

I personally don't believe what Sky are spinning RE Wiggo's departure from the Tour. Some subtle things have been said such as Froome quoted saying that Wiggins will support him 100% assuming he gets selected. Assuming he is fit enough. A very weird thing to say about the defending champion. Then there is the difference in opinions regarding Sky's leadership for the Tour. Wiggins says one thing and Froome the other. All the while Sky take their time figuring out how to deal with the situation. Could it be that they have figured it out now and this is the answer?
Bearing in mind they have lied before in an effort to control what is said in the media - think Froome attacking Wiggins in 2012 TDF. Wiggins version of this was 100% different to Sky's at the time. 

I'd give decent money to be a fly on the wall on some of these team Sky meetings.
​


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wasn't Millar's best piece by a long shot IMHO.


Sounded a bit like he has a grudge against Sky. In saying that some of it sounds not far off.


----------



## thom (3 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I personally don't believe what Sky are spinning RE Wiggo's departure from the Tour. Some subtle things have been said such as Froome quoted saying that Wiggins will support him 100% assuming he gets selected. Assuming he is fit enough. A very weird thing to say about the defending champion. Then there is the difference in opinions regarding Sky's leadership for the Tour. Wiggins says one thing and Froome the other. All the while Sky take their time figuring out how to deal with the situation. Could it be that they have figured it out now and this is the answer?
> Bearing in mind they have lied before in an effort to control what is said in the media - think Froome attacking Wiggins in 2012 TDF. Wiggins version of this was 100% different to Sky's at the time.
> ​


My personal opinion is Wiggins just wants a quiet cup of tea with his gran in Kilburn.
I think they'll use proper tea but pretend to be using tea bags because
1) he wouldn't want anyone think he's all high and mighty now, drinking posh tea and all that
2) only his gran is allowed to read his leaves - not even David Walsh gets that level of access

Edit : makes sense, no ?


----------



## RWright (3 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Maybe, but i think that we are so used to seeing him perform terribly that any improvement is taken as a good sign. IMO he's miles away from contesting the top 10 @ TDF. If he gets a stage win i will ride my bike without the saddle for a week. I feel reasonably safe in the assumption that i will be able to sit down just fine after the TDF.


 
Can we save this to our 2014 calendar?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Can we save this to our 2014 calendar?


2013 only.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jun 2013)

thom said:


> My personal opinion is Wiggins just wants a quiet cup of tea with his gran in Kilburn.
> I think they'll use proper tea but pretend to be using tea bags because
> 1) he wouldn't want anyone think he's all high and mighty now, drinking posh tea and all that
> 2) only his gran is allowed to read his leaves - not even David Walsh gets that level of access
> ...


I'm with you. Deep. Deep man.............


----------



## montage (3 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sounded a bit like he has a grudge against Sky. In saying that some of it sounds not far off.


 

They wouldn't let David Millar join, David has expressed his annoyance with this in past interviews following stages.


----------



## beastie (3 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> They wouldn't let David Millar join, David has expressed his annoyance with this in past interviews following stages.


Yes, but I believe Pedro refers to ROBERT Millar.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Millar is repeating what others are rumouring. There's probably a grain of truth in it, especially about Wiggins missing Yates and Sutton and struggling with motivation and angst but I'm not really buying the rest.


 

Nope, nor me. I just can't see that Froome, and he only conjectures I know, would have the power to dictate to Team Sky such conditions well before the drop in form from Wiggo? I think it's true that form was vital to the decision don't get me wrong, but I don't think it's like it says in the article either.

Like you say, more than likely that the change in personnel have had a bigger impact.


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2013)

beastie said:


> Yes, but I believe Pedro refers to ROBERT Millar.


 

Who is David's dad, which may explain potentially bitterness.

Regarding the article, I just thought it was weird.... Not in line with Robert Millar's usual work, seemed to jump the gun a bit


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Who is David's dad, which may explain potentially bitterness.


Either an obscure joke, which I don't get, or you have got your wires crossed somewhere! His dad, Gordon, was a pilot in the RAF ...


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Either an obscure joke, which I don't get, or you have got your wires crossed somewhere! His dad, Gordon, was a pilot in the RAF ...


 
Shite this just got embarrassing


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Who is David's dad, which may explain potentially bitterness.
> 
> Regarding the article, I just thought it was weird.... Not in line with Robert Millar's usual work, seemed to jump the gun a bit


er......


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Either an obscure joke, which I don't get, or you have got your wires crossed somewhere! His dad, Gordon, was a pilot in the RAF ...


Hilarious. Whereas Roberts dad was William and worked in a hardware store.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> They wouldn't let David Millar join, David has expressed his annoyance with this in past interviews following stages.





beastie said:


> Yes, but I believe Pedro refers to ROBERT Millar.


I did indeed mean Robert not David. No relation. 

I was under the impression that David Millar had a very good relationship with Brailsford and completely understood the reason for not taking him on. Brailsford had put a lot of faith in DM and helped him at several points through his career - most notably in track cycling and his drugs bust. The only bitterness i see between Millar and Sky is with Wiggins. DM never forgave Brad for leaving for Sky. Millar writes about this as a sore point in his book. 

Robert Millar does appear to have an axe to grind but for what reason i find hard to fathom.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I did indeed mean Robert not David. No relation.
> 
> I was under the impression that David Millar had a very good relationship with Brailsford and completely understood the reason for not taking him on. Brailsford had put a lot of faith in DM and helped him at several points through his career - most notably in track cycling and his drugs bust. The only bitterness i see between Millar and Sky is with Wiggins. DM never forgave Brad for leaving for Sky. Millar writes about this as a sore point in his book.
> 
> Robert Millar does appear to have an axe to grind but for what reason i find hard to fathom.


 
Yes Pedro, D Millar makes that pretty clear in Racing Through The Dark. WRT Wiggins and Garmin, I think DM considered Wiggins actions almost a personal affront, and the Man Utd comments were unprofessional too.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2013)

I read that D Millar and Wiggins had had a rapprochement, but if DM ever tries to take the moral highground over Wiggins behaviour then he some way to go to after doping to win races.


----------



## tfc03 (4 Jun 2013)

sorry if its been posted already but maybe robert was reading the observer at the weekend 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jun/01/bradley-wiggins-shane-sutton


----------



## thom (4 Jun 2013)

Has nobody got hold of Wiggo's used tea leaves yet though ? I'm sure that would make everything clear.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jun 2013)

Is it my reading of it, or has this thread descended into complete round objects?
There's less rubbish at the local tip.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Is it my reading of it, or has this thread descended into complete round objects?
> There's less rubbish at the local tip.


not what you want to hear huh ?


----------



## Hont (4 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Robert Millar does appear to have an axe to grind but for what reason i find hard to fathom.


 
Might resent no longer being Britain's finest Grand Tour rider? Or having the worst haircut of any British rider, despite Brad really trying very hard? Or that he's the only one with a bigger nose than Brad?


----------



## Milzy (4 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I did indeed mean Robert not David. No relation.
> 
> I was under the impression that David Millar had a very good relationship with Brailsford and completely understood the reason for not taking him on. Brailsford had put a lot of faith in DM and helped him at several points through his career - most notably in track cycling and his drugs bust. The only bitterness i see between Millar and Sky is with Wiggins. DM never forgave Brad for leaving for Sky. Millar writes about this as a sore point in his book.
> 
> Robert Millar does appear to have an axe to grind but for what reason i find hard to fathom.


 
Nearly spat out my tea.


----------



## thom (4 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Is it my reading of it, or has this thread descended into complete round objects?
> There's less rubbish at the local tip.


Tea cups aren't always round...

I thought it was in the tip since somewhere down the first page personally - Wiggo's tea leaves have the merit that they at least came close to his mouth for 5 minutes...


----------



## neilb1906 (4 Jun 2013)

At least it proves, I suppose, that Wiggo is not on the gear.

I hope he stays with Sky and makes 2014 his target year (poss except for a Sept win at the Worlds TT).


----------



## Milzy (5 Jun 2013)

2014 will be good. Should be riding to Leeds to watch them. I'm planning to emulate the stage 1 at some point too. 200 KM or so of challenging route.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

Not the best saturday morning read for Wiggins


----------



## Buddfox (17 Jun 2013)

To be fair, as an outsider looking in, doing the Tour of Poland and Eneco Tour ahead of the World's does seem to make more sense for Wiggo than the Vuelta, which really doesn't suit him


----------



## Killiekevin (17 Jun 2013)

I think Wiggins personally will go down the Federer (in tennis) route in the sense he will still be there or thereabouts coming the end of the GT's (or grand slams in Fed's case) but I just think he will be dominated by younger and better riders than Wiggins is right now.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Jun 2013)

No more TdFs for Wiggins, no Vuelta, aiming high for ToP and ToB instead. This just seems sad, p0enthouse to the outhouse almost.


----------



## jifdave (21 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> No more TdFs for Wiggins, no Vuelta, aiming high for ToP and ToB instead. This just seems sad, p0enthouse to the outhouse almost.


 
Maybe he is using them as the best route to world tt championship.... its not like he can now go to a gt and use it for fitness Nd drop out like others have, he will constantly be battered by media and us for now winning gt's


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jun 2013)

I'm going to start battering him for not even bothering to enter.


----------



## Chris Norton (21 Jun 2013)

World hour record beckons.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jun 2013)

Wiggins seems to have done some thinking, and is sounding very mature and realistic about things now. I think adjusting his goals, going specifically for things that suit him rather than turning himself inside out to try to win things that don't makes a lot of sense. I've always thought he is the kind of guy who could win some of the less hilly spring classics too, a la Cancellara. Let's see.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins seems to have done some thinking, and is sounding very mature and realistic about things now. I think adjusting his goals, going specifically for things that suit him rather than turning himself inside out to try to win things that don't makes a lot of sense. I've always thought he is the kind of guy who could win some of the less hilly spring classics too, a la Cancellara. Let's see.


Yeh but it's not been a year since he was no1 in pro cycling!! It seems all wrong imo.


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2013)

Wiggo has won pretty much everything he has ever tried to win. He deserves to do whatever the feck he wants


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Jun 2013)

Maybe setting the stage for retirement from sport??? He's never seemed comfortable with the fame it brings and has had a great career. I too would love him to take a crack at the classics, I think he could do really well given the high sustained power output he can generate.


----------



## jifdave (22 Jun 2013)

Sure I read he fancied rio??

May have been cav though


----------



## Pottsy (22 Jun 2013)

World Champs, The Hour, a monument. 

Got to be one (or more) of the above I reckon.


----------



## yello (22 Jun 2013)

I like him more following his recent announcements. He's following his heart, doing what motivates him. He may be a bit of a funny bugger but at least he's his own funny bugger!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Jun 2013)

montage said:


> Wiggo has won pretty much everything he has ever tried to win. He deserves to do whatever the feck he wants


Agreed, but is he getting to do what he wants?


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Jun 2013)

If Froome wins this years tour..I'd expect to see Wiggins transfer (or Froome if he gets a big offer). That house ain't big enough for the both of them.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> If Froome wins this years tour..I'd expect to see Wiggins transfer (or Froome if he gets a big offer). That house ain't big enough for the both of them.


Right now Wiggins is in the outhouse anyways.


----------



## jifdave (22 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> If Froome wins this years tour..I'd expect to see Wiggins transfer (or Froome if he gets a big offer). That house ain't big enough for the both of them.


 
froome is negotiating a new contract....


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Jun 2013)

jifdave said:


> froome is negotiating a new contract....


 

I suspect that the outcome of those negotiations will be finalised soon....say in about 4 weeks time?
I really can't see Wiggo staying if Chris has equal billing. Two GC leaders is one too many......and I also cannot see Chris backing down if he wins the TdF.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I suspect that the outcome of those negotiations will be finalised soon....say in about 4 weeks time?
> I really can't see Wiggo staying if Chris has equal billing. Two GC leaders is one too many......and I also cannot see Chris backing down if he wins the TdF.


Have you read the news lately?


----------



## thom (26 Jun 2013)

Slightly sorry to be coming back to this but here is a Eurosport interview with Wiggins.
Edit : I should say its Eurosport using someone else's interviews with Wiggins, Froome & some others.


----------

